# Reignwood LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

After a 2 week break, the LPGA moves to Beijing, China for the playing of the Reignwood LPGA Classic. This is a brand new tournament on the 2013 schedule. 

This will be the first of 5 tournaments to be held in Asia in the next 6 weeks. 

This is tournament # 22 of 28 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Reignwood LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wonder why the field is weak? I certainly can't argue with your picks though.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after the first round: 
1- Jessica Korda -9 
1- Na Yeon Choi -9 
3- Stacy Lewis -5 
3- H.K. Seo -5 
3- H.Y. Park -5 
6- Inbee Park -4 
6- Carlotta Ciganda -4 
6- Amy Yang -4 
6- Jodi Ewart Shadoff -4 
6- Amy Yang -4 
6- Anna Nordqvist -4 
6- Paola Morena -4 
6- Jane Park -4 
6- Liying Ye -4


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Reignwood Championship was decided by an eagle on the 72nd hole. What a finish. 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Reignwood LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------

